# colonospahy



## kenny1989 (Mar 19, 2011)

so my doc wants to give me a colonospcahy prob to rule out anything eals befor he dignosies me with ibs im so worryed has any one had this dont to make sure its just ibs my anxiety is kicking my butt


----------



## kristine1219 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I don't know what a Colonospahy is, but if you mean colonoscopy, I myself have had one. I have been having severe abdominal pain with diarrhea for a while now and I needed a colonoscopy. I myself was extremely nervous. But its not that big of a deal. The worst part of the whole thing is the prep. The drink taste bad and you are up all night using the bathroom, which can make you a little sore if you know what I mean. But when I went in they could tell I was really really nervous and they gave me soem valium and calmed me down. I went in, and they put me right under, it was great, I just got really really sleepy and out I went! When I woke up I was in recovery. Didn't feel anything, wasn't sore after. Its no big deal! So try not to worry so much, I know its easier said than done, but once you get past prepping for it, its cake from there! Good Luck!


----------



## solsystem (Mar 27, 2011)

I was dreading my colonoscopy, but it really wasn't that bad.I had to eat a low-residue (little or no fiber) for two days before the procedure before starting on clear liquids the day before.Two nights before the procedure I had to take 2 Dulcolax and woke up the next morning having to go to the bathroom at least 3-4 times, probably more.The day before was the Mira-Lax prep. The worst part for me was drinking the 9 1/2 glasses - the Mira-Lax has no taste, but having to drink glass after glass just made me a little nauseous.I read all of these horror stories about staying on the toilet all night, but that wasn't at all the case for me. I was told to start drinking the Mira-Lax at around 2pm, so most of it was done before I went to bed. You do have to go to the bathroom a lot, but with my symptoms I use the bathroom a lot anyway so it was just like an increased version of what I already had. The nicest thing about it was that there was absolutely no pain - no cramping or anything. I also had to take 2 additional Dulcolax that night.The prep certainly isn't something I want to go through again, but it wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be.The procedure itself wasn't that bad. I'm not sure what sort of sedation you'll have - I was put under general anesthesia. I was completely out, with a breathing tube and everything. (To be honest, I was surprised they used that deep of sedation.)My procedure was about an hour and a half, but I also had an endoscopy in addition to the colonoscopy. I had to wait a little longer to go home because of the anesthesia, but it was all fine.You'll feel a little gasey afterword, but nothing too unbearable. My throat hurt a little from the endoscopy + breathing tube, but it wasn't anything I couldn't handle.Good luck with your procedure! Even though it isn't anything fun, it is a load off your shoulders knowing you had it done. Don't get too nervous about it. I was worried, but it all turned out fine!


----------

